# Ripping off Spitfire Audio?



## Chromofonic (Aug 29, 2022)

No! lol Not really. Just learning from the best.
In this video, I show _*my process*_ of combining volume modulation of different audio sample layers with the sample start position and ADSR to create a simple but effective "synth" engine in Kontakt. Use your own tapes or sounds to shape a unique sonic landscape. 
Peace & Love.


----------



## davidson (Aug 29, 2022)

Well you created a better UI.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 29, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> No! lol Not really. Just learning from the best.
> In this video, I show _*my process*_ of combining volume modulation of different audio sample layers with the sample start position and ADSR to create a simple but effective "synth" engine in Kontakt. Use your own tapes or sounds to shape a unique sonic landscape.
> Peace & Love.



Love your videos on Kontakt. Prior to your channel There was little content out there on working creatively with Kontakt


----------



## NoamL (Aug 29, 2022)

This is cool!


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 29, 2022)

davidson said:


> Well you created a better UI.


It’s a low bar.

Edit: Just realised my comment might have sounded like I was dissing the OP and his video. I wasn’t — far from it! I was just pointing out the SA UI isn’t the best.


----------



## jooba (Aug 29, 2022)

Well done and explained in a funny easy way.


----------



## Oakran (Aug 30, 2022)

Sounds great !


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 30, 2022)

Every video you put out, I love! Keep doin your thing man!


----------



## leonthomasian (Aug 30, 2022)

Very interesting! Loved with you did with layers and groups. Awesome tips. Thanks!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 31, 2022)

“The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of the infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far.” 
H.P. Lovecraft
_The Call of Spitfire_

“With how many things are we on the brink of becoming acquainted, if cowardice or carelessness did not restrain our inquiries.” 
Mary Shelley
_Chromophonic; or, The Modern Prometheus._


----------



## Illico (Aug 31, 2022)

My god, what a huge Thread's Title ! 
Nice video for Kontakt sampler introduction.


----------



## Chromofonic (Aug 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> “The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of the infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far.”
> H.P. Lovecraft
> _The Call of Spitfire_
> 
> ...


Brilliant! You've broaden my horizons.








Cthulhu Mythos - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Frankenstein - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Thank you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 31, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> Brilliant! You've broaden my horizons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm very glad to have taught you anything! The videos are an amazing resource, and I'm very grateful for them.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Aug 31, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> No! lol Not really. Just learning from the best.
> In this video, I show _*my process*_ of combining volume modulation of different audio sample layers with the sample start position and ADSR to create a simple but effective "synth" engine in Kontakt. Use your own tapes or sounds to shape a unique sonic landscape.
> Peace & Love.



What a great video! I've subscribed to your channel. Two questions:
1) Where can we download the template you created? 
2) Can you explain how to change the title from "CHROMO TAPE" to something else?


----------



## Chromofonic (Sep 1, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> What a great video! I've subscribed to your channel. Two questions:
> 1) Where can we download the template you created?
> 2) Can you explain how to change the title from "CHROMO TAPE" to something else?


I'm glad you liked it. Thank you for your support! I really appreciate it.
As to your questions:
1) I will make it available after adding a few more features. I'll post the download link in this thread and/or in the "All VI Freebie contributions Here!" thread.

2) To do that, I would need to explain graphics design software and KSP scripting, something I am not that good at. So I guess if you use the template, you are stuck with the Chromo branding for eternity 

LOL but.. but..not all is lost. You are lucky. 
Since you subscribed to the channel, you will now get notified when I release my short video series on simple scripting to achieve your own look.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 1, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> 2) Can you explain how to change the title from "CHROMO TAPE" to something else?


Kontakt references a separate image file. So you'd need to change the script (assuming that's how Chromotape did it). In the KSP script, for example, you'd need to do this:


```
on init
    make_perfview
    {set height to whatever}
    set_ui_height_px (somenumber, let's say 170)
    set_control_par_str ($INST_WALLPAPER_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"BigSexyKontaktBackground")
    set_control_par_str ($INST_ICON_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"BigSexyIcon")
```

This script would point Kontakt to a wallpaper image you've created called "BigSexyKontaktBackground". If your image is in the Resources folder, bing bang boom, good to go!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 1, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Kontakt references a separate image file. So you'd need to change the script (assuming that's how Chromotape did it). In the KSP script, for example, you'd need to do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Great, thank you on behalf of us all!

When I get around to this, I'm going to call my plugin 'company' 'Oh, Beehave!'

There's no reason people should have to wait to find the depths I'll sink to.


----------



## Chromofonic (Sep 1, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> Kontakt references a separate image file. So you'd need to change the script (assuming that's how Chromotape did it). In the KSP script, for example, you'd need to do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It could probably work, but the results.....lol
the sliders and knob will look awkward since they won't change with the above code.
So you will be left with a "BigSexyKontaktBackground" featuring Chromo sliders and, importantly, the Chromo KNOB. lol
Better build everything from scratch 

PS 'Oh, Beehave!' is a swell name for a company.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 1, 2022)

I apologise in advance (which makes it worse, as I know what I'm doing), but: 

Keep your giant KNOB out of my GUI!!!


----------



## Chromofonic (Sep 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I apologise in advance (which makes it worse, as I know what I'm doing), but:
> 
> Keep your giant KNOB out of my GUI!!!



You intrigue me!


----------



## Chromofonic (Sep 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I apologise in advance (which makes it worse, as I know what I'm doing), but:
> 
> Keep your giant KNOB out of my GUI!!!



Surely you know what you are doing. It's so brilliant that I decided to nick it for my upcoming video. I use "HUGE" instead of "GIANT" tho. I hope it's alright with you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 19, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> Surely you know what you are doing. It's so brilliant that I decided to nick it for my upcoming video. I use "HUGE" instead of "GIANT" tho. I hope it's alright with you.


Absolutely - you've changed enough to avoid all copyright issues!

And 'huge' is funnier; but 'giant' has *ahem* harder consonants.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Absolutely - you've changed enough to avoid all copyright issues!
> 
> And 'huge' is funnier; but 'giant' has *ahem* harder consonants.



Cigars, cigarettes, peccadillos?


----------

